# Cat vomiting in the morning



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

My two year old Norwegian Forest cat neutered boy seems to vomit every morning I think he has probably been doing it for a while as he intermittently vomited breakfast. I thought I had it cracked as I hadn't seen any vomit for a while.
As I have had the week of work I have caught him eating vomited breakfast everyday this week. That's why I wasn't finding any vomit. 

Due to the intermittent vomiting I put it down to gobbling his breakfast so he has Royal Canin digestive mixed with Orejen and Sannabelle grain free with ostrich out of antigobble bowls. While the weather is good I feed them outside on the garden steps. They have Bozita out of cat saucers for dinner which he will very occasionally vomit. 

He has in the past (Christmas)been to the vets and has had his chest and abdomen xrayed and has has been gastroscoped after a horrible wheezing and gasping for breath episodes where he vomitied blood once. Apart from a tiny bit of inflammation at the bottom of his food pipe everything was normal this turned out that he had moderate grade bordatella (kennel cough). And the vet thought he the wheezing and gasping for breath caused the vomiting and the inflammation of the food pipe. An Injection of ranatadine stopped the vomiting and improved his discomfort. (We also had antibiotics for the bordatella) 

Has anyone else got any suggestions before I take him back to the vets? He is insured so money is not a problem, he just had so many test last time; I don't want to put him through it as other than that he appears in good health. Has really good coat condition is an ideal weight.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Prior to eating, is the vomit actual vomit, or is it bile? I have had both dogs and cats in the past who, if they get too hungry, bring up bile first thing in the morning. If it is bile, rather than undigested food, it might be worth feeding him a small meal really late, and getting up a bit earlier to give him his breakfast, and see if that fixes it.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

He only vomits after he eats breakfast, and it's just kibble in foam. He brings up hair slugs a lot in moulting season as well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He is eating too fast. Is the bowl empty in the morning?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Their bowls are always empty on the morning, they get two wet food feeds one at 7pm and one at 10.30pm. He is prone to be overweight going up to 7.9kg, he is down to 6.2kg last time I weighed him so I don't want to always leave food down for him. That's what I originally put it down to but I do not know how to slow him down eating. He has a mix of orjen mixed with royal cabin digestive and sannabelle grain free. I mix the different kibble as though the a Royal Canin is full of rubbish it has a large donught shape that he has to chew mixed with the decent dry foods. I feed him out of anti-gobble bowls raised on a step.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it just the kibble he is bringing back up? Have you tried feeding just a wet food diet?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

He will vomit wet food too, I give them dried in the morning as he will not use the litter tray in the house so he always goes to the toilet after being in at night. He then has to survey his kingdom before breakfast and the others will have licked the jelly off the food. So he won't eat it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with moggie14, I'd take him off the dry food. He may be bringing it back up because there is not enough fluid in his tummy first thing in the a.m. when he has not eaten all night, to hydrate the dry food. Cats at the Shelter often regurgitate their dry food for that reason.

He probably gobbles down his food to stop the other cats getting it. Does he have his own separate feeding station?

Could he have his own microchip feeder with just his wet food in? It would prevent the other cats pinching his food whilst he's taking his pre-breakfast stroll in the garden. And would also gradually give him the confidence to trust that his food is safe.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Surely it would be simple enough to feed the other cats whilst he is outside then when he comes in shut them out and let him enjoy a wet breakfast in peace?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

He is regurgitating and these are bile pukes. He is going too long without meals and bile is building up in his tummy causing him to bring everything back up. Feed three meals a day,. the last one right before bed.

And, considering his issues, I would strongly urge you to get him off dry food completely and onto a wet (or raw) diet.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you, I will purchase a microchip cat feeder, we already have a non microchip version so any left over food doesn't go stale. I will try him on an entirely wet diet.

We tried Raw in the past but that made him vomit a lot, so we stick to chicken wings as treats as he loves them. It's the mince he can't seem to handle.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The wet food for brekkie seems to be helping with the vomiting, so we are going to try transitioning all of them completely off dry food. Thank you


----------

